# I want to learn how to propagate from an old apple tree.



## Starring_Emma (Feb 1, 2011)

My grandparent have an old apple tree and they said that when it was young it produced a whole lot of apple but as the tree got older it produced less and much smaller apples so I want to propagate some of the new growth in the spring. Does anyone know how to do this.


----------



## Junkrunner (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm no "expert" by any means. But, I did grow-up on orchards in south-central Pa. and worked them for awhile. I've seen this done with a cutting and root hormon, with so, so results. And I've also seen it done, where a part of a branch is carefully de-barked, then wrapped with sphagnum moss and burlap. Keepin this moist it will start producing roots.(root hormon can also be used in this) Ok here's where memory gets a little fuzzy.(sorry) The time it takes to produce enough roots, to where you can cut the branch below the "new" root ball, is what I don't remember.

The only thing about doing this type of propagation is. It will take along time for it to mature and produce. All the trees that are planted today are "grafted" to different types root balls. So the the tree produces fruit at a younger age. BUT, they DO NOT produce enough roots to hold the tree up. That's why most modern orchards are planted on fence lines or each tree is staked-up.There's alot of science in how they figure the combinations. The orchard company I worked at, had an acre plot, that they did different studies with Penn State university backing. 

How old is this tree you're talkin' bout? Has it in pruned on a yearly basis? It may just need fed. 

good luck!!


----------



## trimmmed (Feb 2, 2011)

Starring_Emma said:


> My grandparent have an old apple tree and they said that when it was young it produced a whole lot of apple but as the tree got older it produced less and much smaller apples so I want to propagate some of the new growth in the spring. Does anyone know how to do this.


 
Not an expert either but you will want to propagate that by grafting onto a strong rootstock that is compatible. The cuttings from that tree may produce excellent apples but might not produce the best root system.
Also your grandparents tree might benefit from some correct pruning by somebody who knows how. You might be able to get that old production from days gone by.


----------



## David (saltas) (Feb 6, 2011)

*vegetative propagation*

types of vegetative propagation
softwood this years flush
medium wood last years flush
hard wood
also grafting
layering in soil or in sphagnum moss wrapped around a young branch that has the Cambium exposed
rooting hormone IBA (indole butyric acid) comes in a gell or powder and different concentrations for soft medium and hard wood
softwood cuttings is quicker
the mix need to be free draining so the new roots can grow easily and the cutting does not rot.
Don't touch/poke the cutting you will break its new feeder roots.
Do fifty cuttings not one some always die, since your learning more than some will die.
Your best option is grafting a scion onto to a good root stock suited to your location, you will get better fruit and you will get them sooner


----------

